# Kühler für AMD Ryzen?



## Tim1974 (23. Mai 2017)

*Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Hallo,

nach ein paar Monaten würde ich gerne mal erfahren, welche Erfahrungen man mit den Boxed-Kühlern (AMD Wraith...) und den Retail-Kühlern bisher so gesammelt hat!

Wenn ich z.B. einen R5-1500X kaufe, habe ich wohl einen Wraith Spire mit dabei, richtig?
Kann ich die CPU damit (abgesehen von Volllast) lautlos kühlen, wenn ich nicht eingemächtig übertakte und ein gutes Gehäuse (wie das bequiet pure base mit ca. gedrosselten 3 Lüftern) verwende?

Falls ich aber den R5-1600X nehme, hab ich wohl keinen Kühler mit dabei, mein Favorit unter den Kühlerherstellern ist ganz klar Noctua, allerdings haben die mitlerweile eine so große Produktvielfalt, daß es mir schwer fällt, da den für mich idealen Kühler zu finden.

Wichtig wäre mir, daß er nur so schwer ist, daß man ihn beim Transport des Rechners bedenkenlos montiert lassen kann, also kein Warnhinweis diesbezüglich in der Montageanleitung zu finden ist. Außerdem sollte er außer bei Volllast wirklich unhörbar leise sein, zumindest im geschlossenen und gedämmten Gehäuse.

Zu was würdet Ihr mir da raten und wie sind Eure praktischen Erfahrungen mit der Ryzen-Kühlung?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## storf (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Ich habe auf meinem Ryzen 5 1600X einen Noctua NH-U12S für AM4 und bin mit dem zufrieden. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse nehme ich den bisher nicht war. Der kühlt den 1600X bisher super. 
Allerdings bin ich mir wegen des Transports nicht sicher. Ganz klein ist der nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Transport und  großer schwere Towerkühler ist immer problematisch, besonders wenn dazu soll er noch leise sein soll .

Ich werfe mal den Thermalright AXP-200R in den Raum, ggf mit anderen Lüfter. Da er nicht ganz so hoch ist sollte er beim Transport nicht ganz so viele Probleme bereiten wie ein Tower ( Hebelwirkung und so)
Und durch den 140mm Lüfter und Kühlkörper sollte genug Reserve da sein das er Idle fast lautlos ist, wobei das auch relativ ist ... jeder nimmt leise anders wahr und hat verschiedene Ansprüche.
Vielleicht hat jemand anderes praktische Erfahrung mit dem Kühler  und kann berichten

Meinen Ryzen kühel ich mit einen Thermalright Macho 120, aber bedenkenlos würde ich  den nicht Transportieren, höchstens flach und  vorsichtig fahren


----------



## gnarl (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Ich würde dir vorschlagen erstmal (falls du dich für ein Model mit Stock Kühler entscheidest) mit dem Stock Kühler zu fahren, habe ich auch gemacht. Der macht beim Transport keine Probleme und ist auch "relativ" ruhig (Lärm empfindet jeder anders). Wenn er dir dann doch zu laut ist kannst du ihn immer noch wechseln. Ansonsten kannst den CPU bei ausreichender Case-Belüftung mit dem richtigen Kühler auch passiv kühlen! Mein Lüfter vom Dark Rock 3 war leider defekt, so dass ich mal 2 Tage passiv kühlen musste... Bei Ghost Recon Wildlands kam der CPU dann auf ca. 70° (er ist übertaktet auf 3,7 Ghz), was immernoch vollkommen OK ist! Auch wenn ich den Dark Rock 3 nicht direkt empfehlen würde, weil er horizontal eingebaut wird und zum Kühlen warme Luft von der Grafikkarte ansaugt statt kalte von vorne... 

An sich würde ich mir bei meinem Dark Rock 3 aber weniger Gedanken machen um die Stabilität. Ich denke da bricht vorher die Grafikkarte weg (ASUS ROG Strix Backstein). Vor allem wenn man den Tower hinlegt zum Transport und nicht stellt, sollten die Kühler alle ausreichend fest sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Danke für die Tips.

Über den Noctua NH-U12S habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, der ist nicht so schwer und hoch wie der D15-Block, aber ich glaube der Transportwarnhinweis steht trotzdem in der Montageanleitung.
Alternativ hat Noctua doch auch einen Towerkühler mit 92mm-Lüfter, der noch ein Stück leichter und kompakter ist als der U12S, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob dem eine AM4-Halterung beiliegt bzw. ob er sich montieren ließe und auch in der Richtung von vorne ansaugend und nach hinten wegblasend?

Momentan sieht es so aus als würde ich doch nichts unter dem R5-1600X kaufen, der hat meines Wissens nach leider keinen Kühler mit dabei, also müßte ich dann echt nochmal 50 Euro oder mehr für einen guten Kühler ausgeben, dafür sollte dann aber auch Ruhe im Karton sein.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Kann leider nicht verstehen, wie ihr auf solche Behauptungen kommen könnt...
High-End-Kuhler ein Problem fur Skylake-CPUs? PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Ich würde mir den R5 1600 non X kaufen und erstmal dessen Kühler nutzen. War bei meinem R7 1700 positiv überrascht, als ich den zum Übergang (WaKü) nutzte.
Reicht dir dieser nicht, kannst das gesparte Geld zum 1600x ja immer noch für einen Kühler deiner Wahl raushauen.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Aber ich kenne mich selbst so gut, daß ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher weiß, daß ich nicht übertakten werde, in den ersten 3 Jahren ganz sicher nicht, der 1600 non-X hat aber eine recht geringe Taktrate, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß es mit der Monoleistung in manchen Spielen etwas eng wird, der 1600X, sollte da um einiges besser abschneiden, hat immerhin 400 MHz mehr Grundtakt und dazu noch den XFR, ist auch nicht wirklich viel teurer, einziges Manko der fehlende Kühler eben.


----------



## Chimera (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht verstehen, wie ihr auf solche Behauptungen kommen könnt...
> High-End-Kuhler ein Problem fur Skylake-CPUs? PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube



Jo, im Normalfall(!) passiert einem selbst mit nem mickrigen NH-D15 gar nix, wenn man 1) nicht grad fährt wie der Bekloppte von nebenan, 2) der PC schön flach gesichert liegt und 3) man nicht nen Kühler wählt, der ne obergrützige Befestigung hat. Aber ist halt so: Ängste sind des täglich Brot  Aber ist halt schon Fakt: man muss sich entweder echt saublöd anstellen oder eben zu nem miesen Kühler greifen, um da was abreissen zu können.
Warum kleben die Hersteller solche Hinweise rein? Ganz einfach: damit kein Hirni von Kunde, wenn doch was passiert, zum Hersteller rennen kann und von ihm Schadensersatz wegen eines Defektes verlangt. Dank des Hinweises kann der Hersteller dann sagen "Mir egal, ob dir der ganze PC wegen dem schweren Kühler zu Bruch ging, denn im Manual steht ja, man solle ihn abnehmen".  Wenn ich bedenke, dass der Kollege oftmals hunderte KM an Weekends von ihm zu mir und zurück mit nem Scythe Susanoo rumfuhr (der ja nun nicht nur grösser als viele aktuelle Kühler ist, sondern auch schwerer) und trotzdem ist an seinem 400.- Mobo absolut nix passiert. 
Sicher, ganz ausschliessen kann man es nie, doch dies kann einem selbst im allerblödesten Fall auch mit nem 500g Kühlerchen passieren. Es reichen dümmste Umstände, schon hat man die Salatsuppe  Ergo: niemand, weder ein anderer User noch ein Kühlerhersteller wird einem jemals im leben ne 100% Garantie geben, dass bei nem Transport mit montiertem Kühler zu 1000000% nix passieren kann. Man muss halt nur bissel das wabbelige Dingens in seinem Schädel nutzen und den PC vor dem Transport ordentlich vorbereiten, schon reduziert man das Risiko selber um Welten. Wenn man jedoch so strunzblöd ist und meint den PC auf dem Dachträger transportieren zu müssen, wo das Teil dann beim ersten Bremsmanöver nen Abflug macht, ja dann macht man sich zur globalen Lachnummer und hat es auch verdient


----------



## pitpiti (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

du hast zwei alte Noctua-Kühler u die sind sehr gut!! dazu must du nur das Montage-Kit Noctua Mounting Kit NM-AM4 fur Sockel AM4 kaufen, vielleicht noch ein neue PWM-Lüfter, u gut ist. Ganz sinnvoll bei Ryzen wär eine kombination von AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland u beseren MB ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland u den CPU dann übertakten(ist doch ganz einfach auch für Nicht-Übertakter)


----------



## Boahd (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Zum Thema Boxed Lüfer: Ich hatte schon die Boxed Lüfter (testweise) von Phenom, FM2+ Athlons und FX im Einsatz......im vergleich dazu ist der Wraith vom R5 1600 ein riesiger Sprung. Hatte ihn eine Woche im Einsatz, war zuerst enttäuscht, weil er relativ laut war. Dann habe ich allerdings bemerkt, dass die AS Rock MoBos noch eine Macke haben und der CPU Fan Anschluss permanent auf Volllast läuft. Habe dann händisch eine Lüfterkurve angepasst. 

Habe selbst das PureBase Gehäuse, Lüfer auf niedrigster Stufe, Straight Power Netzteil und ne RX470 Nitro (also Lüfterlos), da habe ich beim surfen nur minimal was vom CPU Kühler gehört, aber auch nur wenn ich mich konzentriert habe. Beim zocken wird er etwas lauter, aber auch nie aufdringlich (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach)., kein Vergleich zu den alten Mistdingern. Der Wriath bleibt relativ leise und kühlt auch ordentlich. Wenn man kein extremer Silentfan ist kann man echt mit dem Boxed Lüfter gut leben. Je nach Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter sind diese lauter. Für nen Budget Build definitiv empfehlenswert.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Ryzen?*

Ich bin von meinem i3-Rechner nun aber sehr verwöhnt, was Ruhe angeht, der ist nämlich komplett unhörbar mit dem Noctua NH-L12 und gedrosselten hochwertigen 80mm-Gehäuselüftern, iGPU (keine Steckkarten) und ohne HDD und das nichtmal in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse, nur die Materialstärke meines ca. 13 Jahre alten Casetek CS-C1018 hilft da sicher etwas. 

Der neue Rechner soll dann auch komplett unhörbar sein, eine passende Grafikkarte (Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB) hab ich schon, die die Lüfter im Niedriglastbetrieb komplett stoppt, eine HDD kommt wieder nicht rein, habe noch eine 1 TB SSD rumliegen. Die Gehäuselüfter werd ich mit 5V oder 7V betreiben oder per PWM drosseln, dann brauche ich für den AMD R5-1600X oder R7-1700(X) (je nach dem welcher es dann wird) nur noch einen CPU-Kühler, der im Niedriglastbetrieb komplett lautlos arbeitet, also mit 12cm-Lüfter und ca. 300-450 U/min.
Unter längerer Volllast hab ich aber kein Problem mit einem unaufdringlichen Lüftergeräusch.


----------

